

Seeing threats, feds target instructors of polygraph-beating methods - northwest
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/08/16/199590/seeing-threats-feds-target-instructors.html

======
hondje
By attempting to prosecute the instructors, federal officials are adopting a
controversial legal stance that sharing such information should be treated as
a crime and isn’t protected under the First Amendment in some circumstances.

“Most certainly our nation’s security will be enhanced.”

“There are a lot of bad people out there. . . . This will help us remove some
of those pests from society,”

We're letting this happen. I am so sad.

------
Shivetya
Thought police.

First they create hate speech, then they go after political speech, and now
they anti-terrorism speech.

------
northwest
> “Most certainly our nation’s security will be enhanced.”

Because we're all _so close_ to dying from terrorism:

[http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/08/president-obama-
the-o...](http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/08/president-obama-the-odds-of-
dying-in-a-terrorist-attack-are-a-lot-lower-than-they-are-of-dying-in-a-car-
accident.html)

